# Any idea what this is ?



## Jesse Gilbert (Sep 2, 2016)

just got 100 pieces in from a retired cue maker. Any idea what this is?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 2, 2016)

No way to tell until you take the wax off and clean it up a bit. I would just chuck up a 6" blanks and turn it round. You'll know by the time your done with that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 2, 2016)

@Jesse Gilbert - The recent finds area is not the best place to ask for help, Only Mods can comment in this section. We can move this thread to the wood ID section if you wish but I agree with Scott, until the wax is cleaned off all anyone can do is a wild a$$ guess. Message one of the Mods if you'd like this moved over there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2016)

Moved it for you


----------



## Tclem (Sep 2, 2016)

Pine or oak


----------



## Steve Smith (Sep 2, 2016)

kind of looks like canary wood that has been bleached by the UV rays.


----------



## phinds (Sep 3, 2016)

Probably wood of some kind. I wouldn't go any farther than that with just that pic.


----------



## Jesse Gilbert (Sep 3, 2016)

phinds said:


> Probably wood of some kind. I wouldn't go any farther than that with just that pic.


Lol makes sense. Not very figured for pool cues was hoping to see without turning them. Any trades or there for some? I have 11 pieces of it


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 3, 2016)

Jesse Gilbert said:


> Lol makes sense. Not very figured for pool cues was hoping to see without turning them. Any trades or there for some? I have 11 pieces of it



As far as trading it off, You're going to want to clean some off and ID it, most of us won't bite for random wood.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jesse Gilbert (Sep 3, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> As far as trading it off, You're going to want to clean some off and ID it, most of us won't bite for random wood.


Will be doing it shortly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks like it could be several different species...


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>


Glad to see Hoadley has confirmed my guess. I usually defer to him to so if he had said it was probably just wax all the way through, I would have bought into that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

